# 2 lovely male Degu's looking for a home - Essex



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi there!

We have two lovely male Degu's looking for a good loving forever home.

We are unsure of their exact age but know that they are over 2 years old.

Their names are Lenny and Leo.

Lenny had very high glucose levels when we took him in due to a bad diet of hamster mix & apples. We have put him on the correct diet and his levels are now coming down. He does have cataracts in his eyes but this doesn't seem to bother him in any way.

Leo came to us with a stump. He had chewed off his front leg two weeks previously and had not been taken to a vet. His stump was very badly infected and we had to have it amputated, we also had two of his back toes removed as he had started to chew them too.
He has now recovered from the surgery and is getting around the cage fine as if he has always had a missing leg. He still has a bald patch from the surgery but the fur is starting to grow back now.

Both boys are extremely friendly and curious. They will eat out of your hand and come to the door when you feed them. 
Leo likes cuddles but will give a gentle nip when he has had enough. Lenny is harder to catch but once you have him out he is fine.

THese boys need lots of toys and things to keep them entertained as they had nothing at all in their previous home.

If there is anybody out there who feels they can offer Lenny and Leo a loving home to live the rest of their lives then please contact us.

We are in Southend on sea in Essex but can sometimes arrange transport.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hiya HNPAWS 
Guess who! :lol: These boys are now on there way to me haha xx


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

Haha, I know who that must be!!!
Yes they are now your boys, waiting to come and live with you :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh my gosh im soooooo excited for them to arrive!!  x


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

Not long now!!!
Will get them booked in at the vets next week to check them over and get their recent glucose levels then they will be all set xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

HNPAWS said:


> Not long now!!!
> Will get them booked in at the vets next week to check them over and get their recent glucose levels then they will be all set xx


Yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :thumbup:
Just ordering their new John Hopewell wheel now!!!  xx


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks to Christie these 2 lovely boys have now gone to their new home!!


----------

